# Obama won the Nobel Peace prize.



## BCM (Oct 9, 2009)

http://edition.cnn.com/2009/WORLD/europe/10/09/obama.nobel.international.reaction/

http://nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/peace/laureates/2009/



> (CNN) -- The surprise decision to award U.S. President Barack Obama the Nobel Peace Prize elicited swift reaction Friday, with some hailing the choice and others expressing astonishment and skepticism.
> 
> The Norwegian Nobel Committee said it gave the prize to Obama for his "efforts to strengthen international diplomacy," his "vision of and work for a world without nuclear weapons" and for inspiring hope and creating "a new climate in international politics."


... Um. Yeah. I don't see what he's done to earn this yet, and apparently they're awarding it to him in hopes that he will make everything better?


----------



## glitchedgamer (Oct 9, 2009)

Wait, has he actually DONE anything yet?


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 9, 2009)

Sure he has! He intends to send 20,000 more troops to Afghanistan.

Oh, wait.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 9, 2009)

Should've given it when he actually did something.

As it stands, Obama got the Peace Prize for not being Bush.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 9, 2009)

The Peace Prize is the shittiest one anyway.


----------



## Dewgong (Oct 9, 2009)

yeahhhhh uhh 
"his efforts" what efforts? he hasn't really done much


----------



## Rwr4539 (Oct 9, 2009)

Might as well give everyone a Nobel Peace prize.

Actually fuck that, I should've won it, not Obama.


----------



## H-land (Oct 9, 2009)

It's sure swell that we have a Nobel laureate for a president now, I'd say, but I still can't help but feel that there's some human rights activist out there who we're really cheating out of something (s)he's worked really hard for.


----------



## FireChao (Oct 9, 2009)

he _does_ seem to have a good attitude about the whole international relations thing - they should definitely have waited for him to have more impact before awarding him anything though


----------



## Momoharu (Oct 9, 2009)

But isn't it true that Obama has managed some communication with places like North Korea, which some presidents haven't managed?


----------



## Loco Mocho (Oct 10, 2009)

All Obama has done is make promises and talk. Hell, even I can do that, where's _ my _ prize? Oh wait im not worshipped by every liberal and thier grandmother!


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 10, 2009)

Loco Mocho said:


> All Obama has done is make promises and talk. Hell, even I can do that, where's _ my _ prize? Oh wait im not worshipped by every liberal and thier grandmother!


The majority of liberals are horribly frustrated by Obama's inability to actually be liberal.

Anyway. I read his speech, and it was actually very classy. He acknowledged he hasn't really done anything to deserve it yet and said it was a "call to action". To me it seems more like "right, we've given you the Nobel Peace Prize. if you fuck up _now_ every activist ever will be at your throat".


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 10, 2009)

Loco Mocho said:


> Oh wait im not worshipped by every liberal and thier grandmother!


get out


----------



## Tarvos (Oct 16, 2009)

i don't worship obama also liberals are not commies WHODA THUNK IT


----------

